# GCRM looking for info



## pebbles1245 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi can anyone tell me if the nhs will fund to attend this clinic if you are 40 years old and how can you get it. I am thinking of going to this hospital for an assessment

Thanks

Helen


----------



## Claire149 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi Helen
GCRM is a private clinic but I have heard that they have treated NHS patients that have been on the waiting lists of NHS hospitals for a long time. ie. the NHS pays them to do cycles to get their waiting lists down but I don't think it's very common and you definitely can't be referred straight there through NHS funding. 
I am in Lothians PCT and was refused funding because of my age (39 at the time) and because I hadn't been trying for 3 full years. If I had got NHS funding there was a 3 year waiting list anyway so the ONLY way I had of doing IVF was to go private  
I'm not sure of the situation of Glasgow PCT but if you've been on a waiting list there for a while, you could call and ask your clinic if they'll pay for you to go to GCRM quicker. Nothing to lose...
We had 3 cycles at GCRM and they are really good. Finally got a sticky bean on the third cycle at age 40.5. We remortgaged our home to pay for it all as it was the only way we could afford it.
Wishing you lots of luck and please ask if you have anymore questions.
Take care
Claire
x


----------



## Claire149 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi Helen
I'm so sorry, I didn't realise what a terrible time you've had, I hadn't seen your earlier post. ((hugs)).
I must admit, I've never heard of anyone having to freeze their pee for a month   so I have no idea what they were testing for. The GCRM do an ovarian assessment (ovary scan and AMH test) for ~£180 and this will give you and them an idea of your ovarian reserve. It may be worth having that done and a consultation (~£150) there to discuss the results and your options. Dr Marco Gaudoin is very good in my opinion and has a very nice manner too. They were always very good answering any questions we had.
For standard IVF, we paid £2800 and £900 for drugs per cycle. 
They do have an egg sharing programme there and I think the waiting list is ~ 1 year and that costs £4000 plus extra for drugs.

Thinking of you and hope it goes well for you.
Claire
x


----------



## teresal (May 2, 2009)

Hi willow

I am at the GCRM and am being funded through my NHS (dumfries & Galloway), we were on the GRI waiting list for nearly 3 years and was told that we probably wouldn't get treatment because by the time we got to the top we would be to old (for couples wanting to use donor sperm there is at least a 5 year waiting list now, so it would be 2013/2014 before we got to the top), i actually wrote to the head of finances at my NHS hospital and told him everything and luckily for us he helped us and ageed for us to attend the GCRM with NHS funding.
don't give up and do lots of research but you will have to fight for it with no gaurantees that you will get any funding, if you want to know anything else just PM me and i will get back to you

teresa


----------



## angel_lass (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi there I am attaneding this clinic for ICSI and it will come in at around £4,500 this includes the drugs etc. For IVF it is slightly cheaper. NHS in Glasgow has a cut off of 39 for treatment but if you pay private im not sure what the age cut off is.


----------

